# L. anceps 'SanBar Pinkie' HCC/AOS



## lienluu (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## bench72 (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice, those are some extra wide petals!


----------



## lienluu (Jun 10, 2006)

bench72 said:


> Nice, those are some extra wide petals!



Thanks. L. anceps is one of my all time favourites. This is their from their "Pink Perfection" strain, a cross of (L. anceps 'Marble King' AM/AOS X L. anceps 'Wallbrunn' AM/AOS). The best of the strain so far is "SanBar Invincible". My division hasn't bloomed yet, but here's a photo from SBOE.






Incredible isn't it?


----------



## bench72 (Jun 10, 2006)

Amazing!

Are they very big flowers? 

My anceps are so star shaped in comparison... and the biggest at only 4 inches wide... hmm... I'm now thinking of ditching them all :sob: 

this is the biggest of the lot






and this is the least awful in shape (I think)






so should I chuck em out?


----------



## lienluu (Jun 10, 2006)

When SanBar Pinkie was awarded, it had a natural spread of 11.8cm which is about 4.65 inches. 

L. anceps veitchiana "Elizabeth's Eyes' was awarded in 2004 with a 10.1cm spread which is about 3.97 inches. So 4 inches is just fine.

I'm not sure what the spread of SanBar Invincible is, but SBOE is pretty sure it would/will get an FCC if/when it's shown, so it must have pretty good size too.

The shape on your first one is not too great, but the second one is certainly great. Definately a keeper. What's the size on that one? I think it's great!


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice Lienluu!!:wink:


----------



## bwester (Jun 10, 2006)

Very beautiful anceps!!! yall let me know if your ready to divide one of those beauties


----------



## bench72 (Jun 10, 2006)

ok, so the second one is just on 3.9... but it is a first blooming so, can it/ will it get better?

also, that second one is called Laelia anceps var veitchiana x sibling

but I thought var Veitchiana is suppose to be the white with a 'blue-ish' lip so could crossing two siblings produce a pinkie? 

cheers
tim


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Very nice :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

